# Beretta Mo. 1934



## pbgrasso81 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm trying to find out information about a gun I have. It is a P.Beretta-CAL .9 Corto- Mo 1934-Brevet. Made in Gardone V.T. 1941 XX.

To my understanding, this Beretta shoots .380 ACP. It was made in 1941 in Gardone Val Trompia. On the left side it has the RE stamp. On the right side it has a small IVU circled stamp. On the right side of the trigger guard, it has a small circled TG stamp. The serial number on the slide and frame is 929212. The barrel sn is 29212. Also on the barrel has a PA stamp enclosed in a rectangle. I was hoping to find out more information regarding all the stamps and what they mean. I understand it was a Regio Esercito (Royal Army) issued firearm. But what do the other stamps mean. Also, the gun definitely has some wear. I would say it is in about 75%-80% good shape. What is it worth? What do the XX mean after the production year? I read it was 20 years under the fascist government, but I also saw someone had a 1943XX which wouldn't make sense to be the same XX years. Thanks in advance.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you google exactly what you have typed out, you will get a wealth of info.........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Several of the stamps are Italian government proof marks, a subject that can be Googled separately.
Although 9mm Corto does indeed seem to mean 9mm short, or .380, the Italians issued some strange cartridge loadings during WW2. Check carefully.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Look here: Beretta M1934 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It does indeed fire .380 ACP cartridges. It was used by the Carabinieri, and other Italian police forces, until very recently.
The "XX" means that it was made in 1943. Had it been made in 1941, it would've been stamped "XVIII." The Fascist regime began in 1923. Re-check the stamped-in marking.


----------

